# my dnp run



## james42

I just thought I'd post up my cycle . More for me to be able to come back in the future for reference than anything.  This is going well and I want to be able to repeat it in the future. 

I've been on 1g npp, 600 mast e, trt test and 50mg winny ed.
Starting weight 213
Day 1-4, 600 mg dnp and 50 mcg t3
Day 5-7, 750 mg dnp and 100 mcg t3
Day 8-11, 900mg dnp and 150 mcg t3

That's where I'm at right now. Current weight is 203-204. 
Waist went from 35.5" to 33.5
I'm definitely holding water. I'm obviously way leaner but my skin feels tight with water.
I'm sweating profusely most of the day. My throat is always sore and I feel like I have a mild flu. 
Even though the sides have gotten worse after day 6. For some reason it became more tolerable at that point.  My food cravings are not as bad and it's almost like I've just gotten used to feeling like shit. 
Diet has been a clean 2500-2700 calories. About 4-500 under maintenance. 
Strength has stayed the same on the first heavy set of my main compound lifts. After that lack of endurance sets in. I've actually had a few really good workouts. I attribute that to the gear I'm on.

I will do another 1-3 days depending on how I feel. I'll update the last day weight and then a few days later.


----------



## Bro Bundy

thats alot of dnp..500mg was all i could take..be careful bro


----------



## Bro Bundy

I rather see u do 20 days at 500 then 900 for 11


----------



## Dbolitarian

I've been up to an apparent 700
Never really know exact exact. depending on how pure your shyt is. 
Still. Sides get way worse.. Cafeful like BB said... Curious to  know your results..  going up to 900 though. That's alot man Lol.


----------



## james42

I hear you guys. It is alot.
I feel ok though. Who knows what mg my caps really are to. I'll be sure to give the final results


----------



## MS1605

Glad you got a log going, bro. Been waiting. Stick in there on your journey through hell...


----------



## Dbolitarian

I hear ya there bro, I've had under dosed shyt before too, not dnp haha.. But other shyt. 
Keep us posted! I'm curious to know results as I've been wanting to run a t3, dnp cycle also. 👍


----------



## Maintenance Man

james42 said:


> I hear you guys. It is alot.
> I feel ok though. *Who knows what mg my caps really are to*. I'll be sure to give the final results



That's bad news right there man. DNP is NOT the chemical you want to be guessing dosages with. Just me, but I wouldn't use a source for DNP that wasnt absolutely sure of the efficacy/dosage of his product. That shit is serious business. You should be much more careful with that. Best of luck to you man


----------



## Dbolitarian

Maintenance Man said:


> That's bad news right there man. DNP is NOT the chemical you want to be guessing dosages with. Just me, but I wouldn't use a source for DNP that wasnt absolutely sure of the efficacy/dosage of his product. That shit is serious business. You should be much more careful with that. Best of luck to you man



Either way bro. Your taking a giant chance with every source for everything you get... Why I say an apparent dose. Worse case scenario you'll be taking less than said.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Dbolitarian said:


> Either way bro. Your taking a giant chance with every source for everything you get... Why I say an apparent dose. Worse case scenario you'll be taking less than said.



Yes you are but you're not getting my point. I'm saying it dangerous to your health. That stuff is lethal in small doses. Im not just saying that cause its DNP and the aura around it. Ive used it and I know how powerful it can be. You shouldn't have any guess about the amount of DNP you take. Its that simple man.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Lol and you seem to be missing mine.. I don't care I'd Jesus sols you that shit. Unless you made it.. You never know exact dosage.. Your trusting you are given what is said.. Just as anything else you order


----------



## jyoung8j

Idk y anyone would go over 500mg.. if u feel as you have to I have a few words for ya.."Get your diet in check" lol I love the shyt but if ur hard pressed to put more in ur body then I think ur making up for a shitty diet.. I stayed at 500 and lost 1pd a day almost.. u dnt need to lose more then tht imo


----------



## james42

Maintenance Man said:


> That's bad news right there man. DNP is NOT the chemical you want to be guessing dosages with. Just me, but I wouldn't use a source for DNP that wasnt absolutely sure of the efficacy/dosage of his product. That shit is serious business. You should be much more careful with that. Best of luck to you man



I am being very careful. This is my second run with the same batch.
The first run I did 1 cap a day for 3 days and then two. 
This run I did 4 days at 2 caps because I knew I could handle it. Then upped it by another half cap a day for a few days. Then a full 3.


----------



## james42

jyoung8j said:


> Idk y anyone would go over 500mg.. if u feel as you have to I have a few words for ya.."Get your diet in check" lol I love the shyt but if ur hard pressed to put more in ur body then I think ur making up for a shitty diet.. I stayed at 500 and lost 1pd a day almost.. u dnt need to lose more then tht imo



My diet is absolutely perfect.  I track every macro and calorie that goes into my body.
Like I said.  Just because you don't need to go over 500 dosnt really mean anything.  My shit could be underdosed. Yours could be overdosed.  I could just need more..


----------



## james42

Dbolitarian said:


> Lol and you seem to be missing mine.. I don't care I'd Jesus sols you that shit. Unless you made it.. You never know exact dosage.. Your trusting you are given what is said.. Just as anything else you order



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## jyoung8j

I better never see a post of u eating ice cream or chocolate cake!!! Lol


----------



## Dbolitarian

Hahaha cake for errry body


----------



## jyoung8j

Thts all tht shyt makes u crave...lol


----------



## Dbolitarian

Fuccckkkkk right? Hahaha I'm like someone just lock Me away I'll eat my house.


----------



## james42

I have no idea why, but after the first week my cravings got alot better.  It could just be new motivation from seeing the results though


----------



## MS1605

james42 said:


> I have no idea why, but after the first week my cravings got alot better.  It could just be new motivation from seeing the results though



Naw bro, im the same way. First week im ready to eat up everything in my local bakery. Week 2 on and I have almost zero sweet or carb cravings.


----------



## dileepsv

Damn that sounds like a decently high dosage.


----------



## james42

Well. I called it quits today. Took my last cap last night.
I looked in the mirror this morning and realized cutting further is not necessary.  I'm single digit bf and still holding water. 
I'm going to eat at maintenance for a week and then start my summer blast. 700 tren, 500 test, 600 npp, 700 mast.
I'm in a good place to start gaining some lbm.
I'll give a final weight in a couple days


----------



## james42

I can't believe how bad I'm still sweating today. I think I can count this as another day on.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Awesome bro! Good luck my man.


----------



## dileepsv

Did u take any pics? ur prolly gona loose quite a bit of water weight eh


----------



## james42

dileepsv said:


> Did u take any pics? ur prolly gona loose quite a bit of water weight eh



No pics that I'll post. I have a terrible case of body dismorphia. The only time I ever feel like I look good is when I'm at the gym in front of the wall mirrors. It's easier when I can see myself next to other people and realize how much bigger and jacked I am.


----------



## Dbolitarian

james42 said:


> No pics that I'll post. I have a terrible case of body dismorphia. The only time I ever feel like I look good is when I'm at the gym in front of the wall mirrors. It's easier when I can see myself next to other people and realize how much bigger and jacked I am.



Hahaha I'm the exact same way bro


----------



## Stevethedream

Bro ur next blast looks AWESOME!  U should definitely start a thread for ur next cycle run. Good job bud on making it through ur run with dnp. As much as I hated it, im definitely gonna run it again in the near future. I guess I like torturing my body and putting it through hell.


----------



## dileepsv

Haha makes sense. Anyhow, grats on completing ur cycle

How often do you guys run dnp cycles? On average in a year? just a curious comparative question. 
I do it twice a year when its winter with about a couple months apart.


----------



## james42

Stevethedream said:


> Bro ur next blast looks AWESOME!  U should definitely start a thread for ur next cycle run. Good job bud on making it through ur run with dnp. As much as I hated it, im definitely gonna run it again in the near future. I guess I like torturing my body and putting it through hell.



I've never been so excited about starting a blast as this one. I feel like this one will take me to the next level.
I would do a log but there's no way I would keep it updated through the summer. I'm foreman for a big construction company, run a very stressful side business on top of family and bodybuilding. 
I'll do another dnp run next winter for sure.


----------



## james42

dileepsv said:


> Haha makes sense. Anyhow, grats on completing ur cycle
> 
> How often do you guys run dnp cycles? On average in a year? just a curious comparative question.
> I do it twice a year when its winter with about a couple months apart.



I've heard of guys doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for long periods of time. Me personally, I'm saving it for one or two runs a year.


----------



## Stevethedream

Sounds fair enough buddy. Good luck on ur BLAST and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Infantry87

DNP ans Slin are just 2 items i can't bring myself to use. More power to you bro. Goodluck


----------



## SFGiants

Infantry87 said:


> DNP ans Slin are just 2 items i can't bring myself to use. More power to you bro. Goodluck



No DNP for me either bro, maybe slin down the road though.


----------



## Dbolitarian

dileepsv said:


> Haha makes sense. Anyhow, grats on completing ur cycle
> 
> How often do you guys run dnp cycles? On average in a year? just a curious comparative question.
> I do it twice a year when its winter with about a couple months apart.



Twice maybe.... Usually just when I need to cut. Otherwise I don't..


----------



## james42

Ok. It looks like I'm dry as a bone (thank you winny and mast). Ending weight is 202 pounds.  Lower abs are popping and vascular.  I'm most surprised to see my inner thighs and lower back have leaned out to a level I didn't think possible. 
So the final result is 11 pounds in 11 days. Pretty Damn good considering I was nowhere near fat to begin with. 
I had a big easter dinner today.  I will taper the t3 down this week while adding in clen. Then drop all dieting drugs Friday and start my lean mass gain blast.
Would I do it again? ....**** yes. DNP is great.


----------



## MS1605

Great work getting through it, James. Time to lift heavy.

-Mike


----------



## Dbolitarian

james42 said:


> Ok. It looks like I'm dry as a bone (thank you winny and mast). Ending weight is 202 pounds.  Lower abs are popping and vascular.  I'm most surprised to see my inner thighs and lower back have leaned out to a level I didn't think possible.
> So the final result is 11 pounds in 11 days. Pretty Damn good considering I was nowhere near fat to begin with.
> I had a big easter dinner today.  I will taper the t3 down this week while adding in clen. Then drop all dieting drugs Friday and start my lean mass gain blast.
> Would I do it again? ....**** yes. DNP is great.




Holy shit man! Outstanding! Hope tour joints don't Hurt haha.
I'm actually looking at running a cycle of Winny, mast, test here after my DNP run. 
How tall are you bro?


----------



## james42

MS1605 said:


> Great work getting through it, James. Time to lift heavy.
> 
> -Mike


He'll yea!!


----------



## james42

Dbolitarian said:


> Holy shit man! Outstanding! Hope tour joints don't Hurt haha.
> I'm actually looking at running a cycle of Winny, mast, test here after my DNP run.
> How tall are you bro?



I'm also on 1g a week of npp,  so joints are good.
I'm 6'4".
Test, mast and winny is a great cycle. Last summer i did 750 test e, 400 mast e and a combo of winny and tbol. It was probably one of my best cycles as far as lean gains and feeling good.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Right on bro


----------



## Dbolitarian

Qui k question. What is your test dosage right now? 1g of npp is kinda high haha. 
And have you tried mast p compared to mast e? If so what did you like better?


----------



## james42

Dbolitarian said:


> Qui k question. What is your test dosage right now? 1g of npp is kinda high haha.
> And have you tried mast p compared to mast e? If so what did you like better?


I'm just on my trt. 100 test cyp per week. Honestly my libido could be better from it. This is just a temporary thing.  I wanted to drop all harsh compounds but still have a heavy dose of anabolic in me while cutting this hard. 
I wouldn't really recommend following in my steroid footsteps right now. It's a long story but I spent six months last fall and winter with a total test of 45. I lost at least three years worth of gains and got fat and depressed. I was attempting to restart my natural hpta but it didn't work. I finally got on trt and decided to spend the next year thoroughly abusing aas to quickly get back to my former glory.
it may sound extreme but my blood work keeps coming back good so I don't feel bad about it.
As for mast. I've never used prop because mast e works so well and it's less injections. Mast is one of those things that should be in every cycle or blast imo. It just makes everything better.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Hmmm. Never tried Mast e before. I'll give that a shot I think...
But I get ya.  Sounds pretty solid though. Good luck bro


----------



## james42

It's been about ten days now of being off. I dropped all t3 on Monday also.
I've lost one more pound but it looks like I lost another 5. I'm really blown away with the results. I'm lean and dry as ****.
One negative I've noticed though.  I've been eating 2900 calories of super clean food a day and I'm starving. I've never felt such extreme hunger on these calories. I think its because leptin levels. I've never been this lean and my body is struggling to get back to its normal set point. 
I'm not giving in to it though. I will maintain this until off season if it kills me.


----------



## MS1605

If the Hunger is that bad maybe try 7 days of eca. That should smash all the hunger problems your having until your body gets fully readjusted. You will probably lose another few lbs if your eating clean and there will be no more hunger. Win/win.

.02


----------



## james42

I actually was doing ec up until yesterday and it did help. I had to drop it because of a doctors appointment today. Don't want to have high blood pressure. 
Every time I want to binge I just take my shirt off and look in the mirror. That helps the most. 



james42 said:


> It's been about ten days now of being off. I dropped all t3 on Monday also.
> I've lost one more pound but it looks like I lost another 5. I'm really blown away with the results. I'm lean and dry as ****.
> One negative I've noticed though.  I've been eating 2900 calories of super clean food a day and I'm starving. I've never felt such extreme hunger on these calories. I think its because leptin levels. I've never been this lean and my body is struggling to get back to its normal set point.
> I'm not giving in to it though. I will maintain this until off season if it kills me.


----------



## james42

I actually was doing ec up until yesterday and it did help. I had to drop it because of a doctors appointment today. Don't want to have high blood pressure. 
Every time I want to binge I just take my shirt off and look in the mirror. That helps the most. 



james42 said:


> It's been about ten days now of being off. I dropped all t3 on Monday also.
> I've lost one more pound but it looks like I lost another 5. I'm really blown away with the results. I'm lean and dry as ****.
> One negative I've noticed though.  I've been eating 2900 calories of super clean food a day and I'm starving. I've never felt such extreme hunger on these calories. I think its because leptin levels. I've never been this lean and my body is struggling to get back to its normal set point.
> I'm not giving in to it though. I will maintain this until off season if it kills me.


----------



## Maintenance Man

So whats the results so far? How is the ride going?


----------



## james42

Maintenance Man said:


> So whats the results so far? How is the ride going?


I posted the results.  10 days post dnp and prior.  Just dig back a little. Those last comments were about the post cut effects. 
On a side note. I pinned 3 ml of test prop and 3 ml of tren ace yesterday as a mini front load. Feel better already


----------



## Maintenance Man

james42 said:


> I posted the results.  10 days post dnp and prior.  Just dig back a little. Those last comments were about the post cut effects.
> On a side note. I pinned 3 ml of test prop and 3 ml of tren ace yesterday as a mini front load. Feel better already



Damn 11lbs in 11 days is off the hook. Nice job brother. I wished I had something like that lol


----------



## james42

Yea. I'm very pumped. It's motivating me to be more strict with my diet than I ever have. I refuse to loose these cuts until next winter



james42 said:


> I posted the results.  10 days post dnp and prior.  Just dig back a little. Those last comments were about the post cut effects.
> On a side note. I pinned 3 ml of test prop and 3 ml of tren ace yesterday as a mini front load. Feel better already


----------

